# Backcountry and Avalanche Course in Colorado?



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Tons.

There are probably a dozen or more located in and around the Front Range, Vail, Summit County.

Alpine World Ascents is a solid one. Universally recognized as one of the best avalanche schools out there. 

A good number of the cat operators will have a Level 1 avalanche course you can do with their guides and get some (limited but still) turns in while you are at it. You'll have to chat with the operator to see if they offer it.

You can also check Avalanche.org for courses.

The other resource to find courses for this state is the Colorado Avalanche Information Center: CAIC

You should find what you need from at least one of those links.


----------



## Carl Hungus (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks very much for that. Do the avalanche courses teach you any riding specific skill sets, or is it just snow safety and recovery? Meaning, I'd also like get an overview of actually riding out back, split decks, how to snowshoe properly, learn how to handle a sled, reading terrain, basically the works.

Much appreciated.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

They teach the principals on how to evaluate and travel safely in avalanche terrain. Some guys might have an intro to splitboarding. I've seen a few, but overall that sort of thing is up to you to get the skills on. It's not that hard either. You just need to get out there.


As far as snowshoeing goes. Let me give you an advanced course. Strap snowshoes on your feet. Walk. Not much too it really.

Snowmobiles, I'd say look for a club. Most poeple I know who do it has been baptism by fire. Lot's of digging stuck sleds and learning techniques on the fly.


----------



## Carl Hungus (Jul 28, 2011)

Gotcha. In short, learn how not to die in an avalanche and then flounder around and learn as you go. Thanks again, especially for the snowshoe lesson, ha.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Definitely. Learning how to travel safely in avalanche terrain is the key. The rest of it is up to you. What you decide to take on and ride, being that it is safe to do so, is all up to you.


----------

